# Fix up question



## Nate Bos (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys, this is a church hill wrapped in curly FBE. The only problem is that if you look at the lid I accidentally put the black ring on first instead of the gold/black/gold ring. I then glued the collar in. Is there any way to fix that? Is there a place that I can get just the plastic collar without buying a whole new kit?

Thanks for the advice

Nate


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 27, 2013)

If you've glued it in your probably hosed. Normally I'd say use a pen punch kit to disassemble using soft grip pliers and such and fix then reassemble correctly. But if you glued it you may not be able to remove the components with out damaging . I do not believe they sell the parts separately. (A bane to all of us that would like to do semi customizeable kits) But on IAP you may be able to find a pen maker that does kitless versions and has a few spares laying around. Does the way it's installed impact the ability to thread the cap on?


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Nov 28, 2013)

If it functions fine then I would leave it alone. You would not be able to tell of the mixup. Looks intentional.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2013)

What he said ^


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 28, 2013)

I would leave it the way it is, the customer will not know the difference.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd leave it alone. We are always our own worst critic and if you don't tell anyone nobody knows the difference :)


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. The only problem is that I made this pen for myself, and I will know the difference


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. The only problem is that I made this pen for myself, and I will know the difference



I believe the folks at The Golden Nib sell individual kit parts, not sure if they have the exact piece you'll need but it's worth a try.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

If not then I recommend you post your question on the forums at penturners.org (IAP) ... many vendors are members (e.g. Exotic Blanks, Classic Nib, Silver Pen Parts, Indy-Pen-Dance, Smitty's, ... ... ...)


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 4, 2013)

Great! thanks for the site Duncan. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not seeing the problem you describe. All I see is gold touching wood on all counts, can't see any black next to any wood at all. The pen looks great to me. I think you should sell it if you aren't happy with it and make yourself another that suits you.


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 5, 2013)

Kevin he referring to the base of the cap. you can see where the black changes from glossy to matte...It should look like this one. But I agree with Kevin as long as it doesn't impact the threading of the cap onto the body, it doesn't look bad. Just sell it and turn another.


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 5, 2013)

ya, I guess I probably will,
thanks guys


----------

